# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  How do I bypass a car's computer?

## TheAmazingJimmy

In case of a 2012 CME, an EMP, or something similar, how do I bypass a car's computer and I suppose fuses to start the engine of a car? I've tried to google the info, but I guess I'm not asking the question the right way.
Here's the scenario, either a scale 5 Coronal Mass Ejection, or an Electro Magnetic Pulse happens, I'm driving along, minding my own business, my truck gets hit (2002 Ford Explorer) by the EMP. Now my truck is dead, there is no starting it, all the micro processing, fuses and such are fried, anything WITHOUT a micro processor is just fine, but I need to get out of here because for some reason zombies are coming, so how do I bypass the computer and fuses and get the thing running o I can get out of there?

----------


## carmaphob

Your Ford Explorer is fuel injected(as is almost every car today). You need the computer to control the gas mixture, the fuel pump and many other things. Plus you won't have cruise control! 

Buy a car from the 70's if you don't want a computer.

----------


## JohnMeridith

you cant.  injectors and fuel pumps dont work without the computer.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> Your Ford Explorer is fuel injected(as is almost every car today). You need the computer to control the gas mixture, the fuel pump and many other things. Plus you won't have cruise control! 
> 
> Buy a car from the 70's if you don't want a computer.


No moneys to buy a 70's vehicle, so what you're saying is, I'm screwed?
Dang environmentalists screwing everything up.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> you cant.  injectors and fuel pumps dont work without the computer.


The pump and the injectors, do they only need a power supply or is there more to it than that?

----------


## jmdrake

> No moneys to buy a 70's vehicle, so what you're saying is, I'm screwed?
> Dang environmentalists screwing everything up.


You don't have a couple hundred fifty bucks?  My folks have an old Buick electric 225 they're about to have hauled to the scrap heap.  Now getting that beast *running* after sitting in the Alabama rain for a few decades might be another matter altogether.

Edit: Dropped the price

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> You don't have a couple hundred fifty bucks?  My folks have an old Buick electric 225 they're about to have hauled to the scrap heap.  Now getting that beast *running* after sitting in the Alabama rain for a few decades might be another matter altogether.
> 
> Edit: Dropped the price


If I had the money, time, and ability to go to Alabama I might take you up on that offer.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> You don't have a couple hundred fifty bucks?  My folks have an old Buick electric 225 they're about to have hauled to the scrap heap.  Now getting that beast *running* after sitting in the Alabama rain for a few decades might be another matter altogether.
> 
> Edit: Dropped the price


If I had the money, time, and ability to go to Alabama I might take you up on that offer.

----------


## ZanZibar

It's a violation of the DMCA I'm sure.

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

Go to a local junkyard buy an engine build a chasis. done.  Cost < 200$, labor not sure.  If you need a vehicle that is resistant to EMP get a faraday cage for your car.

http://www.endtimesreport.com/faraday_cages.html

Not as easy but simple enough, I have one with a laptop, router, switch, hub, windup radio, food, water.  Just in case. A bit of an overkill but it cost less than 200$ to do it. Better safe than sorry.  (plus it only has like 3 days worth of rations) and is small enough (cage included) to fit in a duffel bag

----------


## Czolgosz

Buy a pre 2007-ish dirtbike or quad.  They're still carbureted and very versatile.

----------


## thoughtomator

I have a 1998 model car with no computers, still looks pretty modern.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> Go to a local junkyard buy an engine build a chasis. done.  Cost < 200$, labor not sure.  If you need a vehicle that is resistant to EMP get a faraday cage for your car.
> 
> http://www.endtimesreport.com/faraday_cages.html
> 
> Not as easy but simple enough, I have one with a laptop, router, switch, hub, windup radio, food, water.  Just in case. A bit of an overkill but it cost less than 200$ to do it. Better safe than sorry.  (plus it only has like 3 days worth of rations) and is small enough (cage included) to fit in a duffel bag


A faraday cage wont shield the vehicle's computer from the EMP. The cage has to be "air tight", no outside connection, so unless I plan on putting my truck in an air tight shed, then I'm screwed.
One thing I've been thinking about though is buying replacement computers and fuses for my truck, my parents truck, an ambulance, and a few school buses.

----------


## jmdrake

> If I had the money, time, and ability to go to Alabama I might take you up on that offer.


Actually I was halfway joking.  The car is already spoken for by someone else who doesn't have the time or money to go to Alabama and get it.    Seriously though, check Craigslist.  You've got to be able to find somebody with an old junker that they want to get off their hands.  Are you good with engines?

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

> Actually I was halfway joking.  The car is already spoken for by someone else who doesn't have the time or money to go to Alabama and get it.    Seriously though, check Craigslist.  You've got to be able to find somebody with an old junker that they want to get off their hands.  Are you good with engines?


Nope, I'm pretty much female when it comes to vehicles, computers are a different story though.

----------


## Revolution9

Get replacement chips (junkyard?) and put those in an airtight faraday cage with instructions on how to swap out chips..

HTH
Rev9

----------


## Danke

Coil and computer backup.  A used computer at a junk yard will more than likely need to be taken into a dealer and flashed for your particular vehicle so the security/anti-theft system doesn't prevent the car from starting.

----------


## phill4paul

Sell the car. Buy a pair of mules and a wagon.

----------


## Simple

A 97 or older dodge diesel will have an entirely mechanical fuel injection system. There are some diesel cars with mechanical pumps, I just don't know which makes and models off the top of my head. Its nice having the option to run off of used motor oil or heating oil for _end of the world as we know it_ situations. If you had a newer dodge, there are conversions available to go to the mechanical pumps. Its pretty popular among the truck pullers.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

Ya know, it's kinda weird. I'm reading a book right now called "One Second After", it's a fictional book that deals with EMP's and it has a message from Newt Gingrich who contributed to the book lol, weird.
So I guess what I'm saying is, Newt Gingrich actually has something worth listening to lol.

----------


## DamianTV

> In case of a 2012 CME, an EMP, or something similar, how do I bypass a car's computer and I suppose fuses to start the engine of a car? I've tried to google the info, but I guess I'm not asking the question the right way.
> Here's the scenario, either a scale 5 Coronal Mass Ejection, or an Electro Magnetic Pulse happens, I'm driving along, minding my own business, my truck gets hit (2002 Ford Explorer) by the EMP. Now my truck is dead, there is no starting it, all the micro processing, fuses and such are fried, anything WITHOUT a micro processor is just fine, but I need to get out of here because for some reason zombies are coming, so how do I bypass the computer and fuses and get the thing running o I can get out of there?


By Zombies, do you mean Democrats?

----------


## olehounddog

love my 71 super beetle

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have a 1998 model car with no computers, still looks pretty modern.


No, you don't, at least not if you are in the US.

----------


## tod evans

!975-'79 American auto manufactures took the points out of distributors.......Any gasoline powered vehicle that does not have points is subject to electrical interference from an outside source.


[edit] magnetos were/are an option but to the best of my knowledge were never installed by the factory.

----------


## brandon

Car's going to be useless without the ECU.  You could always keep a backup I guess. And get an OBD-2 to USB cable so you can reprogram it.

----------


## brandon

> No, you don't, at least not if you are in the US.


Yea OBD-2 standard was mandated in 1996 I believe.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yea OBD-2 standard was mandated in 1996 I believe.


Yup, and even before that, the last totally non digital vehicle was sold back in 1983 or so IIRC.

The last carburated one was 1990.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Car's going to be useless without the ECU.  You could always keep a backup I guess. And get an OBD-2 to USB cable so you can reprogram it.


You can do like I did, retrofit a 300 cid Ford six with points and a carb.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> !975-'79 American auto manufactures took the points out of distributors.......Any gasoline powered vehicle that does not have points is subject to electrical interference from an outside source.
> 
> 
> [edit] magnetos were/are an option but to the best of my knowledge were never installed by the factory.


I'm pretty sure most Model Ts had magnetos.

So did early VW Beetles IRRC.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I run one of these in my truck:



http://www.performancedistributors.com/

While still electronic, the nice thing about these are the fact that they are completely self contained.

You could easily shield the entire unit from an EMP pulse.

----------


## tod evans

> I'm pretty sure most Model Ts had magnetos.
> 
> So did early VW Beetles IRRC.


Whoops.........didn't go back far enough
I keep a 235 foot start power nothing.

----------


## TheAmazingJimmy

Anything with a microchip will be useless, wiring, alternators, electric motors, batteries will be just fine.

----------

